# Dog Tries To Fly



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Hahahaha!!!! I love Flip stories.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Boing, Boing, Boing. That boy has springs for legs. :


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Is he part kangaroo? :

So funny!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

His name should T-I-GG-R, as Tigger would say!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Ranger said:


> Is he part kangaroo? :


Yes. His grandmother was 1/2 kangaroo. So I believe that makes him 1/8th kangaroo?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I was going with Kangaroo as well....he is funny to watch.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Yes. His grandmother was 1/2 kangaroo. So I believe that makes him 1/8th kangaroo?


Hey that would make Towhee 1/4 kangaroo! :bowl:


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

What a happy boy--now does he do that all the time? My instructor who is an obedience judge says you will lose points for it (Scout does it when she is really happy, but not enough that she wants me to anything about it yet). I assume you probably already know this


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Haha... I had that with Quiz at a match today! Fortunately, at 7, he's now mature enough to settle in pretty quick. He still leaps between exercises though.

I find that circles to the left help him settle in faster than anything else.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Awww, he's just excited it's cooling down  But you did name him well heehee.

And yes, Towhee (and Faelan) go airborne too.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

lol spring legs, I think he would give a kangaroo a run for its money. But on a serious note if you want to stop that can i surguest not to have the food in your hands where he can see them. Have the food in your pocket obbisite side to the dog, ONly pull out treat when he does right eg sitting pretty no bouncing.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

He wasn't leaping for food, he just does it for the joy of leaping. His doggy daddy did the same thing actually.

I was pretty much letting him do it, I can stop it if I want but it was such a pretty day I let him have his fun.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Jodie, I think you should just teach him to flip... then he could REALLY live up to his name. 

He is such a funny dog. I know it must get old for you, but we appreciate the entertainment, and we do know how hard you work with him.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

*boing*

*boing*

*boing*

Oh goodness, Flip!


----------

